# Promo art for this year's haunt



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

This year instead of putting out black and white flyers on maiboxes, we are going to put color posters on stop signs (laminated). Here is what I came up with. I used a photo that was taken about 2 years ago and did some photoshop magic - I'm happy with the results.










charlie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks really good, charlie.

As for posting, you might want to check local ordinances. Some areas prohibit attaching signs or posters to stop signs and utility poles.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> It looks really good, charlie.
> 
> As for posting, you might want to check local ordinances. Some areas prohibit attaching signs or posters to stop signs and utility poles.


Sound advice - thanks.


----------

